# Need Tri Tip help



## Captain Morgan (Oct 6, 2007)

got my first one from Costco, pre-marinaded....tried to call Bill
but the connection was bad.

So I'm thinking of taking the charcoal ring and a grate from my
wsm and putting that on top of the grate on my kettle.
Is that right?  Cook direct but higher over the coals?
What internal temp?


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Grill hot, searing well. I take them to 127 internal and let rest for a while before cutting.

Depending on thickness you may want to sear and them move and finish indirect.

Jim


----------



## Griff (Oct 6, 2007)

Your plan sounds good, but I would give some consideration to getting a good sear on the kettle grate, then add the wsm ring and grate to get up to your desired temp. We could call this the Cap'n method. Something you did actually invent.  Like Jim said, get a good sear and then bring it to your desired temp.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 6, 2007)

Jim Minion has it right, sear the outside, then indirect until 125*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 6, 2007)

so I don't need to keep it away from the coals?
(unless I want to invent something Griff invented?)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 6, 2007)

Indirect at 250*-275* until you get 100* internal temp.  Remove from the grill and crank the heat as hot as you can get it then finish grilling direct until you're 5* away from your target temp and let rest 15 minutes, then slice.  

Cappy this is the way I did the London Broils at SOTB, if you liked them then that's the way I did them.  This method will give you a nice consistent doneness throughout the cut while remaining very juicy.


----------



## Unity (Oct 6, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Your plan sounds good, but I would give some consideration to getting a good sear on the kettle grate, then add the wsm ring and grate to get up to your desired temp. We could call this the Cap'n method. Something you did actually invent.  Like Jim said, get a good sear and then bring it to your desired temp.


Lemme make sure I've got this: You put the WSM ring on top of the kettle grate, put the WSM grate on top of the ring, and the meat on top of the second-story grate? raising it ~ 4" farther away from the coals?

--John  8) 
(Okay, who _really_ invented it?  :? )


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 6, 2007)

I found this article on prepping and cooking a tri-tip.  I sent my son out to get one.  I think I'll give it a try tomorrow.

http://whitetrashbbq.blogspot.com/2007/ ... steak.html


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 6, 2007)

I did one on the WSM on the top grate without the waterpan in the way.. vents pretty much open all the way... a full chimney of charcoal and some oak in the bottom of the WSM... rubbed it with dizzy pig "raising the steaks......"grilled" it til it hit 125-127 and pulled it off and let it rest.... it had a lil smokey flavor.. ..  was the best one I have done

without the pan and vents wide open... the wsm gets good and hot, but the beauty is that the drippings that catch fire ... the fire doesnt get up to burn the meat....

I'd say forget the "rig" you are thinking of and just set your waterpan to the side and do it on the WSM


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 6, 2007)

This looks like another good recipe.  Anything that says to marinade in Tequila sounds worth trying to me.  

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/103506


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 6, 2007)

events have led me to postpone the cook till tomorrow, so keep the thoughts coming!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> events have led me to postpone the cook till tomorrow, so keep the thoughts coming!



This translates in you got to the bottom of the case before you were ready to cook huh?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3hm7vuol]events have led me to postpone the cook till tomorrow, so keep the thoughts coming!



This translates in you got to the bottom of the case before you were ready to cook huh?  [/quote:3hm7vuol]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

that, and it started raining.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that, and it started raining.


Rain......Cappy........... :roll:  Thank God this is a family fourm...i
n a few months when It's cool enough for you to grill and Q.....All that insulation I have will be coming in handy


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I was going to cook something today but I think it's going to be to hot.
(Chance of showers too  )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah, I've got a hang nail, doesn't look promising for me to cook today!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats almost a penalty for pilling on....Almost


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

well, Larry nailed it, but I was also freaked out by my 2 hour
trip returning my daughter to her home.  It's the Fall Harley
week, and the traffic was as bad this year as Memorial Day
weekend....plus it started raining, which made the commute
even worse.  By the time I got home I was too irritated to
enjoy the cook.  So I enjoyed the beer, and will cook the
tri tip today.  I'll take pics.  

Everyone was raving about Bill's, and I tried to call him yesterday,
but he was in a spot with lousy reception.  Think I'll try the wsm without
the pan.  It's supposed to be close to 90 today, btw.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Indirect at 250*-275* until you get 100* internal temp.  Remove from the grill and crank the heat as hot as you can get it then finish grilling direct until you're 5* away from your target temp and let rest 15 minutes, then slice.
> 
> Cappy this is the way I did the London Broils at SOTB, if you liked them then that's the way I did them.  This method will give you a nice consistent doneness throughout the cut while remaining very juicy.



Larry,

What do you use for seasoning.  WRB? or just salt and pepper to taste?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

WRB.  and the best sirloin I ever ate.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try it on mine as well.  I'm doing Larry's method.  Cooking indirect til 100, then grilling direct until 125.  Internal temps almost at 100, onion rings are battered.  Tomotoes are marinated in a balsamic vinegar olive oil, oregano, green onion marinade and getting ready to put the garlic bread on.  Indians game just starting.  Life is good!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2007)

OK.....I'm hungry now!
Sounds like a couple of great meals coming together!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

*Tri-tip Pics*

Tri-tip came out great for a first time cook.  Here are the pics:





Marinated Tri-tip





On to the grill for indirect cooking





Flame on!





Finished product (fat side up)





Sliced thin!





Topped with marinated tomatoes





And some onion rings!





Final product





Satisfied Customer!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, great looking plate!


----------



## john a (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes sir, that sure does look good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe"tgj6a6m]Indirect at 250*-275* until you get 100* internal temp.  Remove from the grill and crank the heat as hot as you can get it then finish grilling direct until you're 5* away from your target temp and let rest 15 minutes, then slice.
> 
> Cappy this is the way I did the London Broils at SOTB, if you liked them then that's the way I did them.  This method will give you a nice consistent doneness throughout the cut while remaining very juicy.



Larry,

What do you use for seasoning.  WRB? or just salt and pepper to taste?[/quotetgj6a6m]

I use either, depends on the mood I'm in at the time.  Both turn out good IMO.


----------



## Unity (Oct 8, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I use either, depends on the mood I'm in at the time.


Mood rub.  :roll: 

--John  8)
(I'm in the mood for rub simply because you're near me
Funny but when you're near me, I'm in the mood for rub.
Heaven is in your eyes, bright as the stars we're under,
Oh, is it any wonder, I'm in the mood for rub.
Why stop to think of whether this little dream might fade,
We´ve put our hearts together - now we are one, I'm not afraid.
If there's a cloud above, if it should rain, we'll let it.
But for tonight forget it, I'm in the mood for rub.)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL!  Funny, I can imagine Elmer Fudd singing I'm in the mood for Rub!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> LOL!  Funny, I can imagine Elmer Fudd singing I'm in the mood for Rub!



 

Great looking grub Dallas!!!  What did you end up using for seasoning??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2007)

I used the WRB, Larry.  It tasted great!  No leftovers!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Looked great! I have to try tri tip thataway  
Good one John


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll try it on mine as well.  *I'm doing Larry's method.*  Cooking indirect til 100, then grilling direct until 125.  Internal temps almost at 100, onion rings are battered.  Tomotoes are marinated in a balsamic vinegar olive oil, oregano, green onion marinade and getting ready to put the garlic bread on.  Indians game just starting.  Life is good!



It was bad enough when Cappy got all the credit....  Now Larry?!?!?!?!

Curses!!! :x 

Why do I even bother? :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I threw you a bone in the previous post!


----------

